# Nvidia GeForce FX Go5600



## smnw10 (Nov 7, 2006)

Had a problem with windows locking up during loading and had a DRIVER_IRQL....error that seems to be the graphics card driver not working properly. Finally got back into the computer and uninstalled the NVidia driver, restarted, works fine now except it's using the generic XP video driver which makes for chunky scrolling and not a wide screen resolution...

If I install any of the Nvidia drivers for this card from Alienware (the laptop manufacturer) I get a crummy display with blotches of color all over. So, does anyone have a working driver for this card for Windows XP Pro?

It all worked fine the past 4 years, then a fresh install of everything about a month ago and just this week have these problems occured.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The nVidia drivers found at www.nvidia.com ought to work better than the ones Alienware butchered.


----------



## smnw10 (Nov 7, 2006)

NVidia doesn't have a single driver on their web site that is compatible with this graphics card.


----------



## smnw10 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok, I think I have it figured out. I installed the NVidia drivers again but uninstalled the LinkSys software for my wirelss card. All is well now. Installed the linksys software again, problems came right back. So, it must have been an issue between LinkSys and Nvidia. Go figure. Wasted a good 5 days trying to figure this out.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

bookmark this link in case you need to download the driver in the future
http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1315
you may have an irq conflict between the linsky and the video


----------



## smnw10 (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks, I'll keep that driver handy


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you are lucky i searched for it for someone else yesterday


----------

